# Hey everyone.



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone. My name is Lori and I just joined the forum. I have two cats, Tuner a cream colored short hair and Gracie a torti. They are like my children and I am glad to see that I am not the only one that is completely in love with her cats. 

Lori


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Lori. Your kitties are adorable and yes we are all crazy cat lovers here


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Lori. 
My kitties are like my kids esp now that mine are grown 
and on their own! Post stories and pictures soon


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

welcome Lori. I've got a tortie too. Love them!!!!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

*question*

is it true that tortis have attitudes,thats what a vet told me.my niece has one and she does have an attitude she likes to jump on your leg and scratch. :twisted:


----------



## vanderboots (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome! Your cats are cute!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## pinkkitties (Feb 22, 2005)

My torti Gracie has a little bit of an attitude but she doesn't scratch at all. She just mostly whines. She whines if she is hungry, when she wants attention, when you are giving her attention but she doesn't want it, pretty much for any reason. But what can I say I love her.


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Lori.

Yes, All cat lovers here, I've actually gotten laughed at from friends about going to this forum, but I tell them I just love cats thats all and they usually get over it. hehe.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

> Yes, All cat lovers here, I've actually gotten laughed at from friends about going to this forum, but I tell them I just love cats thats all and they usually get over it. hehe.


I get the weird look and the laugh from my friends too, but I love it here!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

great to meet you Lori!


----------

